# This fight should not have been made



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't usually post from a place of emotion, but when Khan got stopped and stayed on the ground it dawned on me that these are fighters' lives on the line. Khan boxed so well and was still hurt worse than he ever was. People die in this sport. Khan took the risk to be fair but Canelo could have fougjt anyone his size. Boxing should be ashamed. Does anyone feel this way? I always thought Canelo would fight GGG but that isn't the point here. We could have witnessed a real tragedy tonight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

yeah this fight was a disgrace from the moment Oscar first opened his mouth about it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Paulie was fucking right.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Well said. Should've been blocked from the get go.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm sympathetic to this position but don't agree. PfP fighters by definition are going to spend the bulk of their time fighting less gifted opponents. And Khan is a world class operator without visible damage, so that's fine. 

But I'm all for the sanctioning bodies enforcing stricture rules and particularly about weigh-ins the night of the fight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

I didnt bother watching it. Boxing has been turnin me away recently. This is one of the reasons why.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan vs Brook in England would've been amazing. Instead we got a farce


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still kind of shocked by that knockout and going into the fight I was thinking way more with the heart. Still though, Khan was outboxing Canelo and the first 4 rounds shouldn't be dismissed. 

He just cannot for the life of him take a punch at any weight, ever. Pretty much everyone had Canelo by knockout and judging by how the fight ended, I can see why the fight shouldn't have been made.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

No shit? It took you until that moment to realize this fight was a farce?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> No shit? It took you until that moment to realize this fight was a farce?


Yeah! Honestly had so much hope his chin will hold up and it's cause I wanted the victory for him so bad. But happy to see he didn't get caught whilst slugging, then it would have been all his fault.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

Nah, disagreed. 

That was not a huge advantage. It isn't Gatti vs Gamache where Gatti was almost 20lbs heavier than Gamache at fight time. 

Khan has been known for his goods for a long time. Fast fighter but gets caught cold a lot and that shot he didn't see knocked him cold. Some credit has to be given to Canelo for adjusting, finding Khan where he needed to and landing bombs in the right spots to slow him down for the stoppage. 

The one thing people underestimate about Canelo is his psyche. A lot of fighters would have taken those early shots from Khan and balled up, went defensive or just outright quit. Canelo stuck it out even getting hit cleanly. I'm 100% sure he felt that first big shot Khan hit him with flush but he kept the poker face on and found his way inside. 

I would also like to see the GGG fight. I did not mind seeing this though.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

It was one fucking weight class stfu. He was winning big for the first 5 rounds and just got caught with a Susie Q punch. Khan ate a few of Canelo's shots early too.

Go somewhere else and feel sorry for yourself and your imaginary boyfriend Amir.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

It was a farce from the start, the fact people were promoting it like Khan had a chance was a joke, I just see opportunities like this to make money by betting, otherwise it would be pointless to watch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Khan vs Brook in England would've been amazing. Instead we got a farce


another reason why I hated this fight. Khan could have fought Garcia or Book


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't usually post from a place of emotion, but when Khan got stopped and stayed on the ground it dawned on me that these are fighters' lives on the line. Khan boxed so well and was still hurt worse than he ever was. People die in this sport. Khan took the risk to be fair but Canelo could have fougjt anyone his size. Boxing should be ashamed. Does anyone feel this way? I always thought Canelo would fight GGG but that isn't the point here. We could have witnessed a real tragedy tonight.


Fuck off.

Khan walks around at 160+, just like Canelo, he wanted to test himself and face a guy bigger and better than him. He's a big name and would be a stupid fight to turn down. Don't start playing this shit because he got KO'd, we all knew that would happen.

You're talking absolute shite about 'boxing being ashamed' and reacting like you've never seen someone get knocked out before. That's what happens when you're not as good as your opponent, simple as that. He took the fight to avoid real challenges in his weight class, he knew the risks associated with this fight and deemed them as acceptable.

Canelo has already beaten multiple people his own size, and has one of the best active resumes in the sport. He is a young fighter who has time on his side, he has the option to be able to take fights like this for big money and still fight the GGG's of the world. He'd have been an idiot to turn down that easy pay day.

Khan is an experienced fighter and moved up 7lbs in total, plenty have other fighters have done the same, some of them win, some of them lose, it's a risk. Khan could get KO'd like that by a number of welterweights, stop acting like this is some kind of freakshow, Khan walks around above 160.

I didn't see anyone calling this a disgrace when Khan won the first 4 rounds.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Khan walks around at 160+, just like Canelo, he wanted to test himself and face a guy bigger and better than him. He's a big name and would be a stupid fight to turn down. Don't start playing this shit because he got KO'd, we all knew that would happen.
> 
> ...


Khan wad pudgy at 155. Canelo was drained there.


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

That's the thing people overlook after outcomes like this. 

If Khan had gone all 12 rounds just outboxing Canelo you would have seen the other end of the pendulum. Wow, maybe Khan is better at middle, maybe Canelo isn't as good as we thought, maybe he's a fraud, etc. 

It's the peanut gallery talk that happens all the time on the internet. It just boiled down to Canelo being better and Khan going out the only way Khan ever manages to by getting caught cold.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

TFG said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Khan walks around at 160+, just like Canelo, he wanted to test himself and face a guy bigger and better than him. He's a big name and would be a stupid fight to turn down. Don't start playing this shit because he got KO'd, we all knew that would happen.
> 
> ...


Canelo walks around 180+

It wasnt really the actual weight its how much Canelo hydrates, he probably hydrated 20lbs and Khan about 5, he could have outweighed Khan by 15lbs which is why it was a bullshit fight from the start


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

TFG said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Khan walks around at 160+, just like Canelo, he wanted to test himself and face a guy bigger and better than him. He's a big name and would be a stupid fight to turn down. Don't start playing this shit because he got KO'd, we all knew that would happen.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Canelo walks around 180+
> 
> It wasnt really the actual weight its how much Canelo hydrates, he probably hydrated 20lbs and Khan about 5, he could have outweighed Khan by 15lbs which is why it was a bullshit fight from the start


Bollocks, Mayweather and Pacquiao were outweighed by that much every single fight. If you aren't good enough to account for the weight difference, how about you stay in your fucking division and don't call out fighters naturally bigger than you?

Easy fight, easy pay day, absolute no brainer.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Just to add, Khan's status as a top 147er was pretty questionable itself. He gave a good performance for 4 rounds, hopefully he can recover. Still fights at ww to be made.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

TFG said:


> Bollocks, Mayweather and Pacquiao were outweighed by that much every single fight. If you aren't good enough to account for the weight difference, how about you stay in your fucking division and don't call out fighters naturally bigger than you?
> 
> Easy fight, easy pay day, absolute no brainer.


Exactly, the 2 best fighters of this era are the only ones who gave up weight advantages

Whens the last time someone not named Floyd or Pac gave up a 15lbs weight advantage? Your acting like it happens all the time


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

TFG said:


> Bollocks, Mayweather and Pacquiao were outweighed by that much every single fight. If you aren't good enough to account for the weight difference, how about you stay in your fucking division and don't call out fighters naturally bigger than you?
> 
> Easy fight, easy pay day, absolute no brainer.


they were elite fighters.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Exactly, the 2 best fighters of this era are the only ones who gave up weight advantages
> 
> Whens the last time someone not named Floyd or Pac gave up a 15lbs weight advantage? Your acting like it happens all the time


You're acting like Khan was forced into this scenario and didn't specifically ask for it himself.

How much do you think DLH was outweighed by when he fought Hopkins? Fighters move up, sometimes speed can outdo weight, and regularly does. This time, Khan forget that Canelo was also a better boxer than himself.

Plenty of fighters have a 10+ weight advantage in the ring, Danny Jacobs walks around at 190+ ffs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Khan vs Postol. Im always for Khan


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Rob said:


> they were elite fighters.


And?

Khan thought he was good enough, he wasn't, end of.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> another reason why I hated this fight. Khan could have fought Garcia or Book


Ironically, a similar thing happened to Kahn vs Garcia. Where was the crying then?

Hated seeing Kahn like that but this is boxing and this is what happens sometimes.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Khan took the fight, he knew the risks, his team knew the risks. Canelo didn't start a campaign to call out Khan and shame him into the fight. Just a gimme fight in between big fights for Saul. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Ironically, a similar thing happened to Kahn vs Garcia. Where was the crying then?
> 
> Hated seeing Kahn like that but this is boxing and this is what happens sometimes.


Khan was the favorite over Garcia in his weight class.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're acting like Khan was forced into this scenario and didn't specifically ask for it himself.
> 
> How much do you think DLH was outweighed by when he fought Hopkins? Fighters move up, sometimes speed can outdo weight, and regularly does. This time, Khan forget that Canelo was also a better boxer than himself.
> 
> Plenty of fighters have a 10+ weight advantage in the ring, Danny Jacobs walks around at 190+ ffs.


I think DLH outweighed Bhops


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

TFG said:


> You're acting like Khan was forced into this scenario and didn't specifically ask for it himself.
> 
> How much do you think DLH was outweighed by when he fought Hopkins? Fighters move up, sometimes speed can outdo weight, and regularly does. This time, Khan forget that Canelo was also a better boxer than himself.
> 
> Plenty of fighters have a 10+ weight advantage in the ring, Danny Jacobs walks around at 190+ ffs.


You seem quite tense did you put money on Khan to win?

Im not saying its Khan's fault im saying its everyone else is fault for letting this fight even be made, you got a WW fighting for the MW belt at 155 the whole thing was a circus act

Someone should have said to Canelo if your going to fight at 155 it has to be a LMW or MW


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> Ironically, a similar thing happened to Kahn vs Garcia. Where was the crying then?
> 
> Hated seeing Kahn like that but this is boxing and this is what happens sometimes.


The problem is that was a legit fight between 2 guys in their prime in their natural weight divisions

HBO conned you guys as if Khan had a chance when they knew he was going to get ktfo just from the weight difference, they actually made it a PPV which shows how bad of a state boxing is in


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

TFG said:


> And?
> 
> Khan thought he was good enough, he wasn't, end of.


end of we missed out on 2 really good fights because of it in Khan v Brook or Garcia. Canelo would have probably had a better fight as well.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

> Im okay everyone thats boxing for you, congrats to @Canelo monster punch, much love to all the fans! #CaneloKhan pic.twitter.com/oQcqZQrsLl
> 
> - Amir Khan (@amirkingkhan) 729167754364919808[/MEDIA]]May 8, 2016


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/729167754364919808


lol Khan just wanted to cash out


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2016)

A.C.S said:


> The problem is that was a legit fight between 2 guys in their prime in their natural weight divisions
> 
> HBO conned you guys as if Khan had a chance when they knew he was going to get ktfo just from the weight difference, they actually made it a PPV which shows how bad of a state boxing is in


Just HBO.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

> Khan just woke up and his first thoughts are, "Damn, Canelo-GGG is a good fight."
> 
> - caposa (@GrabakaHitman) 729156331375046660[/MEDIA]]May 8, 2016


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

of course we all picked canelo via brutal KO. but khan had me believing for a few rnds lol


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> The problem is that was a legit fight between 2 guys in their prime in their natural weight divisions
> 
> HBO conned you guys as if Khan had a chance when they knew he was going to get ktfo just from the weight difference, they actually made it a PPV which shows how bad of a state boxing is in


HBO conned nobody. Everyone "knew" Kahn would have success early but eventually be knocked out. Some people tuned in to see
how Kahn did, some to see Canelo get a KO but most probably tuned in hoping to see Canelo lose.

Enough with the whining about the "state of boxing", been hearing that same shit for over 20 years now.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

But it's not like Khan hasn't been knocked out badly before. Yes, he was in big trouble the moment Canelo landed that big right hand. But that could have easily been Thurman or Brook landing the same shot. Who are we to say fighters shouldn't be allowed to jump 2 divisions? I personally think it's not a smart move but certain fighters have been successful at it. Why should we stop Khan from getting the same opportunity?

Feel bad for Khan but he's a grown man and he knew what the risks were. He stands to make about $13 mil for this fight. He will be just fine.

Going back down to 147 won't make a difference. As long as he's facing top guys he will continue to get knocked out badly. His chin just won't hold up against big punchers.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Obviously. Everyone knew the outcome would be exactly as it was. Of course you always have a few fans of the guy who is a guarantee loss saying that he will pull the upset, but anyone with half a brain knew with Khan's chin he would get knocked out cold.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I enjoyed it.khan took a risk,boxing is all about chasing greatness.

Canelo added some figures to his bank balance,built up some more PPV following and another name to his resume.

One punch ko's aren't going to damage anyone permanantly.i,may have felt different had canelo battered Khan for 6 rounds,but he didnt.

Canelo-lopez was a horrible mismatch,this for me was ok.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

TFG said:


> Fuck off.
> 
> Khan walks around at 160+, just like Canelo, he wanted to test himself and face a guy bigger and better than him. He's a big name and would be a stupid fight to turn down. Don't start playing this shit because he got KO'd, we all knew that would happen.
> 
> ...


Yep,overreaction.

This wasn't a one sided drubbing that you watched through your fingers.it was an 8lb step up in weight.

People forget that fighters used to step from welter to middle for 15 rounders on same day weigh ins.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

It's boxing.

If you sign the contract and make the weight then the fights on. People talk about weight way too fucking much these days. I didn't see the fight but apparently it was competitive and there was a huge KO. Sounds like a great fight.

If it had been one guy wailing on another then yeah maybe someone needs to look at themselves. Khan moved up, fought well but got caught it happens.

Happened to him vs 

Prescot - 135lbs
Garcia - 140lbs

Albeit he got up those times but the guys took a ton of damage in every weight he's fought at.

He's ok and he'll come back, aside from the fact both guys have better opponents in their respective weight classes I don't see a problem with this fight actually taking place.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

That punch would have knocked many fighters out, the issue here is that Khan simply wasn't good enough to avoid it.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I enjoyed it.khan took a risk,boxing is all about chasing greatness.
> 
> Canelo added some figures to his bank balance,built up some more PPV following and another name to his resume.
> 
> ...


Exept he wasn't chasing anything but paper. Don't pretend this was anything like chasing greatness and taking risks. It was a blatent cash out to a guy he could face losing to and with a dash of delusion thrown in. Simple as that.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This thread is a horrible overreaction to a competitive fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> Exept he wasn't chasing anything but paper. Don't pretend this was anything like chasing greatness and talking risks. It was a blatent cash out to a guy he could face losing to and with a dash of delusion thrown in. Simple as that.


He went in there to win.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'm still kind of shocked by that knockout and going into the fight I was thinking way more with the heart. Still though, Khan was outboxing Canelo and the first 4 rounds shouldn't be dismissed.
> 
> He just cannot for the life of him take a punch at any weight, ever. Pretty much everyone had Canelo by knockout and judging by how the fight ended, I can see why the fight shouldn't have been made.


yeah, khan has a weaker chin but that shot would have taken out almost any other fighter from 155 to 160. i do think khan's chin issues are exaggerated because he's taken some very good shots. was it the 2nd round where he took a hard left hook he didn't see coming and he didn't flinch.

the same in the garcia fight when garcia was throwing wildly trying to get khan out of there, he landed some hard ones on khan and khan kept coming. the shot canelo threw just landed flush as can be on the chin.

i think khan's issue was he stays planted for too long and upright, and he just doesn't have enough power to make his opponents sit up and take notice.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny we get so many horrible mismatches in this sport yet this one is flagged up despite it being competitive while it lasted.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

The KO was frightening and it was a farce of a fight, yes.

But on the bright side, he's £10 million richer (how much in dollars?) - meaning he got more than anything he would have against Brook, Pac or Mayweather. He also didn't take a sustained beating. Rather, he boxed well for 5 round (winning around 3) and got damaged by just one punch. I know that sort of KO can also do serious harm in the long-run, but I suppose taking a beating for 9-12 rounds could have been as equally bad or worse?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Khan took the risk voluntarily, that's not in dispute here. But sanctioning bodies, managers, and promoters are lines of defense in protecting a boxer against themselves. Khan dared to be great, and he failed. That's boxing. But I cant help but feel like some official should have been there to say no, there is no legitimate reason for a chinny welter who hasn't established elite status to fight a guy that comes in at +170. 

The only reason I'm posting this is because I pondered how guilty I would feel if Khan had to go to the hospital. Like Paulie said, fighters aren't action figures and weight classes exist for a reason. We can drool over Leonard-Hagler all we want, this wasn't that and you all know it.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> This thread is a horrible overreaction to a competitive fight.


Most thought it would be competitive, but almost nobody doubted that Khan was going to get KOd hard.
That's just the nature of Khan's chin and Alvarez' flat footedness

In the end it's a good thing that Khan went down from one punch and wasn't trapped on the ropes to catch a follow up combination.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

As unlikable as Khan is it was still unpleasant watching him being KO'd by a guy that he had no business being in the ring with in the first place. And for those saying that punch would have KO'd any Middleweight, I highly doubt that. I find it hard to believe that any solid chin at Middleweight would be one punch KO'd by that shot.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

This fight went just as I expected, Khan getting early rounds in with his hand speed and Canelo cracking that china chin at some point and getting a brutal KO win.


For all the folks whining about the fight should not have been made----grow up. Khan is a grown man, knew the risks and was willing to take them for the amount of $$$$ to be made fighting Alvarez. Like already mentioned, he only went up 1 weight class for Christ's sake and that happens all the time in this sport. 

Just how many good fighters have gone up several weight classes with success? I don' think many people were crying foul when a guy like Roberto Duran went from 120 at the start of his career all the way up to Super Middleweight by its end----he was just good enough to carry it off in most of those advances in weight class----Khan simply isn't and that's all there is to it.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Khan took the risk voluntarily, that's not in dispute here. But sanctioning bodies, managers, and promoters are lines of defense in protecting a boxer against themselves. Khan dared to be great, and he failed. That's boxing. But I cant help but feel like some official should have been there to say no, there is no legitimate reason for a chinny welter who hasn't established elite status to fight a guy that comes in at +170.
> 
> The only reason I'm posting this is because I pondered how guilty I would feel if Khan had to go to the hospital. Like Paulie said, fighters aren't action figures and weight classes exist for a reason. We can drool over Leonard-Hagler all we want, this wasn't that and you all know it.


Whilst I agree somewhat, let's not ignore khan was making 13 odd million plus sponsorship money

He also was clearly winning the fight 4-1, it was horrible and I was shocked to see Khan out cold, thought it'll Prescott all over again, and I along with many picked 6th round win for canelo.

We can complain about the size difference all we like, and the punch would have kod all ww and jmw and most of mws.

In a day and age where people complain about fighters not fighting the best in their weight class, Khan went beyond that and fought a elite bigger man and in all honesty fought one of his better fights, boxing would turn to nothing if fighters stopped daring to be great, Khan did and fell short, but everyone knew he was no Leonard or Duran.

But like he said in his interview, which he never hides from, he showed his balls, canelo needs to do the same and fight ggg.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

In hindsight, yeah I can see the anger this fight is getting, but Khan wanted this fight as much as Canelo, Just like Pac wanted the Oscar fight which in my opinion was far worse than this one in terms of size, and look what happened there, Khan was much bigger than the majority of his 140 opponents, Ruiz was much bigger than Jones, Tarver was bigger than Hopkins. Khan did himself no harm in this fight as long aslong as the KO hasn't fucked him up, he was winning the fight and went out on his sheild he took a chance and it didn't come off but he will be back.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight was the perfect set up.
Canelo needed an spectacular win against a big name. Most casuals don't know that Khan gets KO if you blow him too hard,and don't know that Khan has no business above 147.They just heard DLH talking about his speed and his olympic medals.
Canelo's blind fans ( and i know most mexicans are not blind about Canelo) are in a perpetual orgasm since last night.
Anybody who knows just a bit about boxing knows that this fight was a mismatch. Brutal mismatch, everybody knows that it was a matter of Canelo flush landing.Khan was even more tailor made than Kirkland.And smaller.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

wait a minute

are people here actually feeling bad for a guy who coudve made somewhere around 10mm for getting knocked out?

10 fuken million dollars?

wtf?

there is not a single person here that would not let canelo ktfo for 1mm

99 percent of the people here would let canelo ko them for 100k


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Can't feel bad for Kahn when he gets paid millions regardless of if he won or not. He didn't take a bad beating and accounted well for himself. He was just too small, and doesn't have the best of chins.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for Kahn. He will fight anyone, and he has the skills to beat most.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wait a minute
> 
> are people here actually feeling bad for a guy who coudve made somewhere around 10mm for getting knocked out?
> 
> ...


Not if I was already a millionaire (which Khan is) I'd rather make a million or so against an opponent that won't leave me lifeless on the canvass for 2 minutes.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Most casuals don't know that Khan gets KO if you blow him too hard


:merchant


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I have a lot of respect for Kahn. He will fight anyone, and he has the skills to beat most.


His record says otherwise. And his brain has probably been scrambled a bit too much to continue fighting against top opposition. The welterweight division is beginning to heat up and I cringe at the thought of Khan being punched by anyone in the top ten. He needs a long layoff, which won't do his boxing career any favors.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Not if I was already a millionaire (which Khan is) I'd rather make a million or so against an opponent that won't leave me lifeless on the canvass for 2 minutes.


fight goes the distance was -225 so it was theoretically far from a foregone conclusion that amir was going to get ktfo last night


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> fight goes the distance was -225 so it was theoretically far from a foregone conclusion that amir was going to get ktfo last night


Casuals just don't realize how low Khan's punch resistance is.

How many serious followers of the sport would have ever bet on Khan lasting the distance?

This was a good fight to earn money on.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> It was one fucking weight class stfu. He was winning big for the first 5 rounds and just got caught with Susie Q punch. Khan eat a few of Canelo's shots early.
> 
> Go somewhere else and feel sorry for yourself and your imaginary boyfriend Amir.


Two weight classes mate.
He jumped right past 154 into the 155 division and Virgil was right because Canelo point blank refused a 165 rehydration clause which was a perfectly reasonable request.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Casuals just don't realize how low Khan's punch resistance is.
> 
> How many serious followers of the sport would have ever bet on Khan lasting the distance?
> 
> This was a good fight to earn money on.


i posted on another thread that the ko prop was offered at -125 in the third round, on to euro boooks, so there were people out there

nine more rounds for canelo to find the glass

i believe that it was mexi-box who posted the highlights of the algieri fight which showed amir constantly getting hurt by the right hand of the 33 percent career 140-pound b-level algieri and you still had people believe that somehow khan was going to win.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't think you could say Khan was "winning hard", he was ahead but Canelo had the momentum.
Khan was slowing down every round and Canelo started timing him consistently in the last 2 rounds.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> You're acting like Khan was forced into this scenario and didn't specifically ask for it himself.
> 
> How much do you think DLH was outweighed by when he fought Hopkins? Fighters move up, sometimes speed can outdo weight, and regularly does. This time, Khan forget that Canelo was also a better boxer than himself.
> 
> Plenty of fighters have a 10+ weight advantage in the ring, Danny Jacobs walks around at 190+ ffs.


TBF,don't you think it was reasonable for a guy jumping two divisions to ask for a rehydration clause?
And Canelo would have none of it.
Double standards.Drained to fuck at 155 and claiming he's not ready to be a MW.
If he fights Golovkin next then he gets a pass for this.
If he doesn't,he is a disgrace.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ideally, you would like to see Canelo have defended against a real middleweight anyways, at 160, and not a blatant cash grab mismatch like the one we saw last night. That fact that Khan was doing so well was a shock but Canelo hadn't really landed a real good clean shot on Khan until the KO. The fight was always gonna end like that but I cant lie it was good to watch at least.

Also insane that Alvarez was like 180 pounds in the ring. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:-(


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I hate these blood lettings.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Khan took the risk voluntarily, that's not in dispute here. But sanctioning bodies, managers, and promoters are lines of defense in protecting a boxer against themselves. Khan dared to be great, and he failed. That's boxing. But I cant help but feel like some official should have been there to say no, there is no legitimate reason for a chinny welter who hasn't established elite status to fight a guy that comes in at +170.
> 
> The only reason I'm posting this is because I pondered how guilty I would feel if Khan had to go to the hospital. Like Paulie said, fighters aren't action figures and weight classes exist for a reason. We can drool over Leonard-Hagler all we want, this wasn't that and you all know it.


Officials should have intervened and stopped him from stepping up in weight 8lbs?

This is such a strange reaction, it wasn't a crazy weight difference, they looked the same size at the weigh in and just as big as each other in the fight. The fight was fought at range and Canelo didn't assert his weight advantage at any point in the fight, it was fencing for the most part. When he did hit him he hit him clean and accurately enough that the weigh wouldn't have made a slight difference. Khan is a natural welterweight who stepped up to JMW.

People thinking that Canelo "was just too big" are kidding themselves, he nailed him with a straight right hand in the center of the ring, size didn't come into it. He is a better boxer than Khan and that's why he got the KO.

You do know the Heavyweight division exists right? and fighters are regularly outweighed by 20-30lbs. What's the difference between this and a chinny David Haye moving up to fight a 250lb Klitschko?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> HBO conned nobody. Everyone "knew" Kahn would have success early but eventually be knocked out. Some people tuned in to see
> how Kahn did, some to see Canelo get a KO but most probably tuned in hoping to see Canelo lose.
> 
> Enough with the whining about the "state of boxing", been hearing that same shit for over 20 years now.


Not saying the state of boxng is bad im just saying they make these mismatches and then idiots get sucked into the hype and think its going to be competitive

People actually thought Khan had a chance thats shocking


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

TFG said:


> Officials should have intervened and stopped him from stepping up in weight 8lbs?
> 
> This is such a strange reaction, it wasn't a crazy weight difference, they looked the same size at the weigh in and just as big as each other in the fight. The fight was fought at range and Canelo didn't assert his weight advantage at any point in the fight, it was fencing for the most part. When he did hit him he hit him clean and accurately enough that the weigh wouldn't have made a slight difference. Khan is a natural welterweight who stepped up to JMW.
> 
> ...


tbh this is an often neglected thing when it comes to heavies


----------



## nezy37 (May 18, 2013)

I actually thought kahn looked pretty big, much bigger than I thought he would next to canelo. Everyone knows he can get ktfo at any time at ww so I don't see the farce here. He out boxed him early, canelo adjusted and did what any of the big hitters could do at 147. I like amir but he is vulnerable at any weight he wants to fight


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> But it's not like Khan hasn't been knocked out badly before. Yes, he was in big trouble the moment Canelo landed that big right hand. But that could have easily been Thurman or Brook landing the same shot. Who are we to say fighters shouldn't be allowed to jump 2 divisions? I personally think it's not a smart move but certain fighters have been successful at it. Why should we stop Khan from getting the same opportunity?
> 
> Feel bad for Khan but he's a grown man and he knew what the risks were. He stands to make about $13 mil for this fight. He will be just fine.
> 
> Going back down to 147 won't make a difference. As long as he's facing top guys he will continue to get knocked out badly. His chin just won't hold up against big punchers.


Solid post.

Surprised to see so many bleeding hearts here.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't usually post from a place of emotion, but when Khan got stopped and stayed on the ground it dawned on me that these are fighters' lives on the line. Khan boxed so well and was still hurt worse than he ever was. People die in this sport. Khan took the risk to be fair but Canelo could have fougjt anyone his size. Boxing should be ashamed. Does anyone feel this way? I always thought Canelo would fight GGG but that isn't the point here. We could have witnessed a real tragedy tonight.


The KO made me shudder, Khan was out like a light and his head hit the mat very very hard, i personally dont like the guy but i didnt want to see him stopped like that. I respect Khan as a fighter even more after that fight, even if i think his head was spun by the amount of money he could make rather than it being about legacy or anything like that. The KO was just further proof that the fight should never have been sanctioned and was an example of the influence some fighters and promoters have over sanctioning bodies. Massive respect to Canelo not going over the top celebrating after the stoppage and actually showing a compassion towards his fallen foe. That was especially nice to see having watched Degale make a complete fall of himself last weekend.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

nuclear said:


> of course we all picked canelo via brutal KO. but khan had me believing for a few rnds lol


I think a lot of people know that Khan's speed mixed with his quick feet were going to be a problem for Canelo until he warmed into the bout. Khan landed some nice combinations throughout the fight but i wouldn't say i ever believed the fight was going to turn out any differently, its not like Canelo was significantly outboxed for any duration of the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Officials should have intervened and stopped him from stepping up in weight 8lbs?


They might have stopped a chinny welterweight with a lack of top wins from fighting a (155) middleweight who rehydrates a ton with no safeguard, possibly by enforcing a title defense against someone actually in the division (what a crazy idea right).



TFG said:


> size didn't come into it


I agree that Canelo being more skilled and having great timing played the bigger role, but it's just disingenuous to say size didn't play a role. Khan at least got up against Garcia, Prescott, stood up to Maidana, but last night I'm sure many of us were all wondering whether Khan was okay as he laid there unable to move.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl :lol: TFG is so full of shit if he thinks Canelo doesn't regularly take advantage of his size


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I didnt mind tbh. Thought Khan did OK but his poor defence and punch resistance let him down again. 

The only bad thing was the bullshit title on the line but fighters move up and take gambles all the time, sometimes it paya off, other times it doesnt.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Then might as well not sanction any more Kahn fights at welter or above. With that chin, he can be KTFO by any fighter with a decent punch.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> They might have stopped a chinny welterweight with a lack of top wins from fighting a (155) middleweight who rehydrates a ton with no safeguard, possibly by enforcing a title defense against someone actually in the division (what a crazy idea right).
> 
> I agree that Canelo being more skilled and having great timing played the bigger role, but it's just disingenuous to say size didn't play a role. Khan at least got up against Garcia, Prescott, stood up to Maidana, but last night I'm sure many of us were all wondering whether *Khan was okay as he laid there unable to move*.


Legit scary moment, was cool of Nelo to check up on him. Reminded me of the recent Jones KO where the other fighter didn't go into celebration mode inmediatly. Good sportmanship


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Well it was only a 3.6 kg/8 lb jump for Khan so on the surface it doesn't look so dramatic, it's just that he wasn't a fully fledged welterweight to begin with. However there have been fights with worse size discrepancy that were allowed to happen, with the smaller guy winning in some cases, so for the sake of consistency I don't think this matchup should have been blocked *for that reason*. I think this matchup should have been blocked because Canelo was supposed to fight his mandatory Golovkin after the Cotto fight, or drop the WBC belt.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

This fight was a disgrace, If Khan had any kind of chin it would make some sense.
This was purely business, no sport what so ever.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

It was a terrible matchup.

What is even worse is Khan bulked up the wrong fucking way and played right into Canelo's hands.
I think Khan should get out of the sport before he ends up a huge mess, he's not built for this game, sadly.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't feel that bad for Khan. He's an upper tier fighter who made a financially informed decision in taking this fight. The problem is that this fight is the price fans pay for letting another fight 'marinate'. This fight doesn't exist in a vaccuum. It's probably the new pattern. If you look at a fight like Ward/Kovalev then there's an organic approach to that fight happening in terms of Ward moving up and taking a couple of fights. But a fight like Canelo vs. Golovkin has no business not getting made. I've lost track of the amount of fighters in interviews referring to a fight between themselves and their publicly perceived 'nemesis' as an analogy of Mayweather/Pac. 

Fighters these days fight less and less. 2 times a year. So if a mega fight presents itself then there'll be a year or two of 'marination'. It fucking sucks because it slows down the whole system. Prospects will take a longer time to reveal themselves because there's a bottleneck at the top. Look at WW. It's stacked with good matchups but so many aren't happening.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

quincy k said:


> wait a minute
> 
> are people here actually feeling bad for a guy who coudve made somewhere around 10mm for getting knocked out?
> 
> ...


Khans already worth much more than that, People feeling sorry for the guy because he dared to be great and came up short, he did what not many fighters do and thats risk everything (his health mainly) to try to achieve greatness, now if he was a guy worth a million or 2, then I would understand the money factor, whilst am sure khan loves that he got paid 13 odd million, its not half of what hes worth and I highly doubt thats why he took the fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> *Well it was only a 3.6 kg/8 lb jump for Khan so on the surface it doesn't look so dramatic,* it's just that he wasn't a fully fledged welterweight to begin with. However there have been fights with worse size discrepancy that were allowed to happen, with the smaller guy winning in some cases, so for the sake of consistency I don't think this matchup should have been blocked *for that reason*. I think this matchup should have been blocked because Canelo was supposed to fight his mandatory Golovkin after the Cotto fight, or drop the WBC belt.


It wasn't an 8 lb jump, because Canelo didn't weigh 155. It was more like a 25 lb jump.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Josesito-Canelo was horrible too but tbf we got Canelo-Floyd & Canelo-Lara afterwards but don't GGG-Canelo happening. You don't go from Khan to GGG I don't see it. Cant forget to give Khan his props though this fight shouldn't have happened not even competitive on paper or same weight.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

TBF, many fights not competitive on paper turned out much better than thought and Khan wont regret his payday from this fight. More of a wasted fight for Canelo but Khan knew what could've happened he's an adult. GGG-Canelo fight happening this year I'll forget about this but we'll see.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr Magic said:


> It was a terrible matchup.
> 
> What is even worse is Khan bulked up the wrong fucking way and played right into Canelo's hands.
> I think Khan should get out of the sport before he ends up a huge mess, he's not built for this game, sadly.


He's not built for this game? Apart from his shaky chin, how is he not built for this game, good skills, decent power, great speed and an ATG heart... A average defense and mediocre chin doesn't make him not suitable for boxing


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It wasn't an 8 lb jump, because Canelo didn't weigh 155. It was more like a 25 lb jump.


Khan probably didn't weigh 155 in the ring either, I'd say Canelo was likely 15 lbs heavier than him in the ring. Not downplaying the size difference, I said Khan isn't even a fully fledged welterweight.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the fight per se. Khan had the balls and was rewarded, just like Pac with ODLH. Unfortunately, he was not skilled enough like Pac.

What I disagree with is that it was 155 for the WBC belt. Why not just make the fight a regular match up. No belt needed especially if Canelo is supposedly a star.

Canelo is a limited fighter being built as a star. Too bad guys like Crawford, GGG, Ward, Kovalev, and Gonzalez cant get the money Canelo yet the are more skilled have bigger balls.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> Khans already worth much more than that, People feeling sorry for the guy because he dared to be great and came up short, he did what not many fighters do and thats risk everything (his health mainly) to try to achieve greatness, now if he was a guy worth a million or 2, then I would understand the money factor, whilst am sure khan loves that he got paid 13 odd million, its not half of what hes worth and I highly doubt thats why he took the fight.


imo, khan took the canelo fight before brook because of the money as this fight was a freebie. i dont believe anyone is going to think any less of amir because he got kod by 155 canelo and hell still make relatively the same amount of money against kell post canelo if he gets one or two more wins...if he even needs to do that

this was basic math, two paydays instead of one.

he loses to kell, which is more than likely going to be the case, there is no canelo payday.


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I don't usually post from a place of emotion, but when Khan got stopped and stayed on the ground it dawned on me that these are fighters' lives on the line. Khan boxed so well and was still hurt worse than he ever was. People die in this sport. Khan took the risk to be fair but Canelo could have fougjt anyone his size. Boxing should be ashamed. Does anyone feel this way? I always thought Canelo would fight GGG but that isn't the point here. We could have witnessed a real tragedy tonight.


If Khan would have won, I can only imagine all the folks that were opposed to the fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Legit scary moment, was cool of Nelo to check up on him. Reminded me of the recent Jones KO where the other fighter didn't go into celebration mode inmediatly. Good sportmanship


Enzo Maccarinelli. He's been KO'd BADLY himself so I think part of it stems from that. He's a decent guy though too.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> *Khan probably didn't weigh 155 in the ring either, *I'd say Canelo was likely 15 lbs heavier than him in the ring. Not downplaying the size difference, I said Khan isn't even a fully fledged welterweight.


You don't seem to understand. Kahn weighed more than usual because he COULD, but this didn't help hm in any way. He didn't suddenly gain more power, or better punch resistance. He can make 147 comfortably, so the only thing he "gained" was less speed.

Why do people not understand catchweights?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Farce of a fight but it's bizarre enough to make me tune in. As much as I care for Khans safety and well being, seeing him get knocked out in dramatic fashion is worth the watch.

Also, speaking about good sportsmanship I'm glad Canelo's corner also weren't over the top about the victory given Khan's condition.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'm still kind of shocked by that knockout and going into the fight I was thinking way more with the heart. Still though, Khan was outboxing Canelo and the first 4 rounds shouldn't be dismissed.


I had it 3-2 Canelo at the time of stoppage (same card as Lederman). Everything Khan did after Round 2 (like in all his fights) was pitter-patter. Like many posters I said this fight would be a joke and, even before that KTFO right hand, he landed some other strong stuff. If it wasn't that punch it would've been something else.

Props to Khan for going 6 rounds. There's a reason weight classes exist.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

TFG said:


> Bollocks, Mayweather and Pacquiao were outweighed by that much every single fight. If you aren't good enough to account for the weight difference, how about you stay in your fucking division and don't call out fighters naturally bigger than you?


This. golovkin calls out bigger fighters, looks like a bitch when those bigger fighters accept the callout. At least Khan answered the door. Khan has miles of heart.

How childish did Virgil Hunter look in the post-fight trying to take out his emotions on Canelo for icing his fighter? Virg is a clown lol

BTW Khan looked the exact same last night. Virg, Roach, etc. He was Grade A Khan


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> This. golovkin calls out bigger fighters, looks like a bitch when those bigger fighters accept the callout. At least Khan answered the door. Khan has miles of heart.
> 
> How childish did Virgil Hunter look in the post-fight trying to take out his emotions on Canelo for icing his fighter? Virg is a clown lol
> 
> BTW Khan looked the exact same last night. Virg, Roach, etc. He was Grade A Khan


I think Hunter has him fighting the way he should, gone are the 7-8 punch combos, and he gets out of the pocket a lot quicker, there are differences to this Khanand Roaches Khan, I'd like to see Khan fight Garcia again, see if he can avoid that left hook for 12 rounds.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I had it 3-2 Canelo at the time of stoppage (same card as Lederman). Everything Khan did after Round 2 (like in all his fights) was pitter-patter. Like many posters I said this fight would be a joke and, even before that KTFO right hand, he landed some other strong stuff. If it wasn't that punch it would've been something else.
> 
> Props to Khan for going 6 rounds. There's a reason weight classes exist.


Canelo was not winning that fight.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

It was not a farce at all, Khan could get KO'd like that at ANY weight.... 

Whats worse is when 'world class' amateurs, especially hard hitting heavyweights like Joshua for example, are knocking the fck outta cruiserweight postmen in their first 10 fights, especially when they are already on one knee and nearly out cold!!!

Khan just got KO'd by a single shot, he didnt take a 12 round beating and proved he was more then worthy to be in the fight, its not like he had to put his body through hell to make weight, he still had to lose weight to make middleweight didnt he???


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Felix said:


> Enzo Maccarinelli. He's been KO'd BADLY himself so I think part of it stems from that. He's a decent guy though too.


I rembered his name being Italian sounding but was too lazy to look it up/too afraid to type Tony Macaroni or something like that


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Any 


bjl12 said:


> I had it 3-2 Canelo at the time of stoppage (same card as Lederman). Everything Khan did after Round 2 (like in all his fights) was pitter-patter. Like many posters I said this fight would be a joke and, even before that KTFO right hand, he landed some other strong stuff. If it wasn't that punch it would've been something else.
> 
> Props to Khan for going 6 rounds. There's a reason weight classes exist.


we knew Khan would start well, and once he felt Canelo's power he would start fighting with fear. Rounds 4 and 5 he was already in damage limitation mode, and starting to feel those rights to the body and left hooks up top that were getting through.

It was a joke fight - I understand Hunter going off like that. He didn't want Khan to take the fight but respect to Khan for taking it. I think his view is my little fighter got KO'd for his bravery, and I'm listening to these so called superstars dodging and ducking. In other words, Canelo, stop insisting on 155 and fight GGG at the middleweight limit for the undisputed championship of the world. Talk is cheap, lovely speech at the end but let's see if you back it up now. Or are we going to see another Mayweather Pacquiao - Canelo will wait for GGG to get old


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

bjl12 said:


> This. golovkin calls out bigger fighters, looks like a bitch when those bigger fighters accept the callout. At least Khan answered the door. Khan has miles of heart.
> 
> How childish did Virgil Hunter look in the post-fight trying to take out his emotions on Canelo for icing his fighter? Virg is a clown lol
> 
> BTW Khan looked the exact same last night. Virg, Roach, etc. He was Grade A Khan


Khan clear as day won the first 4,only 2nd was somewhat close.

Hell he even dipped canelos knees with a right hand - even the fifth on replay wasn't a dominant round for canelo


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> I rembered his name being Italian sounding but was too lazy to look it up/too afraid to type Tony Macaroni or something like that


:rofl Close enough. He's Welsh but obviously as you say the name isn't. I think from now on he'll always be Tony Macaroni to me.


----------



## Sebastien Loeb (Apr 15, 2016)

Evan Khan calling Canelo out on triple G, that was funny!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Canelo was not winning that fight.


I agree. Like the commentators, I gave the first 4 rounds to Kahn, easily. He really did look impressive, and canelo looked almost as clueless as he did against Floyd.

Sadly, that huge punch that landed should NEVER have hit it's mark, being so incredibly telegraphed. Kahn simply has huge gaps in his defense.

- I'm not knocking Canelo for this, he has many excellent attributes, but there's no way Golovkin would have been hit with that OH right. In fact, he would have side-stepped it and countered canelo into Tuesday.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree. Like the commentators, I gave the first 4 rounds to Kahn, easily. He really did look impressive, and canelo looked almost as clueless as he did against Floyd.
> 
> Sadly, that huge punch that landed should NEVER have hit it's mark, *being so incredibly telegraphed*. Kahn simply has huge gaps in his defense.
> 
> - I'm not knocking Canelo for this, he has many excellent attributes, but there's no way Golovkin would have been hit with that OH right. In fact, he would have side-stepped it and countered canelo into Tuesday.


The KO punch wasnt telegraphed, he feinted to the body and came up top instead. Very similar to the Kirkland KO. Khan being khan he fell for it instantly as he tried to counter Canelo's body shot, but ended up being plastered to the canvas.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I had it 3-2 Canelo at the time of stoppage (same card as Lederman).


of course you did :lol:

Khan was winning 4-1. maybe 3-1-1 or 3-2 .. but theres no way canelo was winning before the stoppage. of course your biased ass can't see that lol


----------



## burn1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Khan was winning, easy.

Beats him in a rematch!


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i had kahn winning the first and second, the first round seperated by the one punch that khan landed, and three to five couldve been canelo rounds...the boxer that was trying to make the fight

not much different that what happened in canelo/lara 

you dont score points by avoiding to fight...you lose them


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> They might have stopped a chinny welterweight with a lack of top wins from fighting a (155) middleweight who rehydrates a ton with no safeguard, possibly by enforcing a title defense against someone actually in the division (what a crazy idea right).
> 
> I agree that Canelo being more skilled and having great timing played the bigger role, but it's just disingenuous to say size didn't play a role. Khan at least got up against Garcia, Prescott, stood up to Maidana, but last night I'm sure many of us were all wondering whether Khan was okay as he laid there unable to move.


Why would they do that? That's not how boxing works. You can't just try and change the way the sport has always worked because you didn't like seeing someone get KO'd. Khan hasn't got a lack of top wins, he is number one contender for the title at WW, you're making out like he is some bum, plenty of people, including multiple pros picked him to win. He moved up 8lbs in weight ffs, if it's not a crazy idea, let me know next a natural WW isn't allowed to move up to JMW :lol:

Well you're just assuming that the extra weight was the difference between getting knocked down and KO'd, I personally think it was more to do with the fact the shot landed as clean and as accuraretly as possible, with maximum torque. No way to know for sure but you are kidding your self if you don't think Brook, Thruman etc couldn't do the same to Khan. You really think if Canelo was still a WW he wouldn't be able to do that?

Canelo fought Khans fight and beat him at his own game, the KO is just one of them things, we've seen Khan KO'd hard by much smaller men.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree. Like the commentators, I gave the first 4 rounds to Kahn, easily. He really did look impressive, and canelo looked almost as clueless as he did against Floyd.
> 
> Sadly, that huge punch that landed should NEVER have hit it's mark, being so incredibly telegraphed. Kahn simply has huge gaps in his defense.
> 
> - I'm not knocking Canelo for this, he has many excellent attributes, but there's no way Golovkin would have been hit with that OH right. In fact, he would have side-stepped it and countered canelo into Tuesday.


Absolutely.



burn1 said:


> Man, Khan was winning, easy.
> 
> Beats him in a rematch!


With headgear on :deal


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> Officials should have intervened and stopped him from stepping up in weight 8lbs?
> 
> This is such a strange reaction, it wasn't a crazy weight difference, they looked the same size at the weigh in and just as big as each other in the fight. The fight was fought at range and Canelo didn't assert his weight advantage at any point in the fight, it was fencing for the most part. When he did hit him he hit him clean and accurately enough that the weigh wouldn't have made a slight difference. Khan is a natural welterweight who stepped up to JMW.
> 
> ...


Khan was outboxing Canelo easy, the guy could barely lay a glove on him until he imposed his physicality, got inside and slowed Khan down with bodyshots. A tactic used in the ring against smaller fighters by bigger men since the birth of combat sports. He did the same thing against Lopez if I remember correctly.

Regarding Heavyweights, theres a huge diffference between being outweighed by 20lbs when you're 150 than when you're 220+. Relativity. Khan was fighting a naturally bigger, stronger guy who _was_ 20lbs heavier on fight night, if you'd ever boxed you would understand what a huge disadvantage that was for him. To say Canelo won the fight simply because he was 'the better boxer' is incredibly ignorant.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol you people are exaggerating Khan's success in this fight. He ran for 6 rounds throwing pitty patter punches, was out landed, outthrown and the writing was on the wall by the 5th what was about to go down. I bet you thought Khan was doing so well against Garcia too huh?


You really need to watch what's going in the ring instead of counting rounds


----------



## HumansSuck (Nov 4, 2015)

The fact Canelo got in and landed on the body had fuck all to do with his size or some so-called size advantage. It had everything to do with his ability to fight back. 

Yes, a good big man should always beat a good little man. We all know that but to suggest Khan was beaten only because Canelo is 5lbs heavier normally is asinine. 

Khan also cuts weight. Don't forget that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> Why would they do that? That's not how boxing works. You can't just try and change the way the sport has always worked because you didn't like seeing someone get KO'd.
> 
> I can absolutely raise questions about how the sport works when things like Garcia-Salka, Provodnikov-Castillo, Canelo-Lopez, and Canelo-Khan happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lol you people are exaggerating Khan's success in this fight. He ran for 6 rounds throwing pitty patter punches, was out landed, outthrown and the writing was on the wall by the 5th what was about to go down. I bet you thought Khan was doing so well against Garcia too huh?
> 
> You really need to watch what's going in the ring instead of counting rounds


I think those were the best 4 rounds Khan boxed, but. By 5 or 6 the tide was starting to turn and the writing was indeed on the wall. But it was still a sight to see Khan walk that tightrope and land with such accuracy while combining it with more efficient movement and defense, he wasn't running the whole time and barely touched the ropes unlike Lara. I think people walked away far more impressed with Khan than with Canelo.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think those were the best 4 rounds Khan boxed, but. By 5 or 6 the tide was starting to turn and the writing was indeed on the wall. But it was still a sight to see Khan walk that tightrope and land with such accuracy while combining it with more efficient movement and defense, he wasn't running the whole time and barely touched the ropes unlike Lara. I think people walked away far more impressed with Khan than with Canelo.


Was he that accurate and slick? From what I remember his punch landed percentage was around 29% whereas Canelo was around 50%. I heard the crowd oohing and ahhing at a lot of pitter patter shots that were either half blocked or rolled and largely ineffective, comparatively Canelos shots were breaking him down, highlighted by the fact that Khan fell for a weakass feint before the final blow. That tells me Khan was getting jittery because he didnt like the punches he was taking.

As for Canelos performance I thought it was adequate, typical Canelo. I think people dock him points because he is methodical to a fault, but where it was a weakness against Mayweather I think it was his strength in all his other bouts. Just an extremely disciplined fighter.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Was he that accurate and slick? From what I remember his punch landed percentage was around 29% whereas Canelo was around 50%. I heard the crowd oohing and ahhing at a lot of pitter patter shots that were either half blocked or rolled and largely ineffective, comparatively Canelos shots were breaking him down, highlighted by the fact that Khan fell for a weakass feint before the final blow. That tells me Khan was getting jittery because he didnt like the punches he was taking.
> 
> As for Canelos performance I thought it was adequate, typical Canelo. I think people dock him points because he is methodical to a fault, but where it was a weakness against Mayweather I think it was his strength in all his other bouts. Just an extremely disciplined fighter.


He wasn't always accurate but I'd say in the first 4 rounds Khan landed the more stinging punches, getting Canelo plain on the face. He was also making Canelo miss wide with some subtle ducks instead of exaggerated skipping away. It was the 4th and 5th where Canelo started landing more to the body. Khan was sensitive to feints from the start but he had to be given how vulnerable he was. I was still surprised by how relaxed he looked. He looked more comfortable and looked like he knew how to box properly for the first time, it wasn't all just speed, his timing looked better. Canelo I agree looked the same, same strengths, same weaknesses.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Was he that accurate and slick? From what I remember his punch landed percentage was around 29% whereas Canelo was around 50%. I heard the crowd oohing and ahhing at a lot of pitter patter shots that were either half blocked or rolled and largely ineffective, comparatively Canelos shots were breaking him down, highlighted by the fact that Khan fell for a weakass feint before the final blow. That tells me Khan was getting jittery because he didnt like the punches he was taking.
> 
> As for Canelos performance I thought it was adequate, typical Canelo. I think people dock him points because he is methodical to a fault, but where it was a weakness against Mayweather I think it was his strength in all his other bouts. Just an extremely disciplined fighter.


Canelo was barely landing anything in the first 4 rounds

His output was absolutely shit. That and his cement feet. His lack of a jab. These are all things that will hurt him in his career


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Canelo was barely landing anything in the first 4 rounds
> 
> His output was absolutely shit. That and his cement feet. His lack of a jab. These are all things that will hurt him in his career


If thats true how did he end up with the higher connect percentage and higher output? Canelos not incredibly active but he's never out of position and his punch placement is magnificent. He also throws combinations punches with more accuracy and power than probably anyone in boxing right now.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If thats true how did he end up with the higher connect percentage and higher output? Canelos not incredibly active but he's never out of position and his punch placement is magnificent. He also throws combinations punches with more accuracy and power than probably anyone in boxing right now.


If punch stats showed canelo throwing and landing more in the first 4 they were as accurate as the judges scorecard, unless they counted all the punches Khan blocked with his arms and shoulders. Maybe pitter patter punches, but canelos legs were the only ones that dipped in the first 4


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Its written in stone: Canelo won't lose a fight by decision. Almost pulled a draw vs Floyd in a fight that you couldn't give him more than 2 rounds.And with Lara a judge had him 117-111,same vs Trout and Cotto.
its the reason GBP is afraid to match him against triple G,gonna be hard to score rounds for him.And the chance of losing by KO is big.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *If thats true how did he end up with the higher connect percentage and higher output?* Canelos not incredibly active but he's never out of position and his punch placement is magnificent. He also throws combinations punches with more accuracy and power than probably anyone in boxing right now.


Because punch stats are complete bullshit. You don't know this by now?

Dude, most of us have a lot of respect for the things Canelo does well, (especially his defensive head movement) but he also has massive flaws, and your blind nut-licking is so over the top, it's making it hard not to hate the guy.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think those were the best 4 rounds Khan boxed, but. By 5 or 6 the tide was starting to turn and the writing was indeed on the wall. But it was still a sight to see Khan walk that tightrope and land with such accuracy while combining it with more efficient movement and defense, he wasn't running the whole time and barely touched the ropes unlike Lara. *I think people walked away far more impressed with Khan than with Canelo*.


Well that's fucking stupid.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well that's fucking stupid.


No, it's extremely accurate.


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Khan was outboxing Canelo easy, the guy could barely lay a glove on him until he imposed his physicality, got inside and slowed Khan down with bodyshots. A tactic used in the ring against smaller fighters by bigger men since the birth of combat sports. He did the same thing against Lopez if I remember correctly.
> 
> Regarding Heavyweights, theres a huge diffference between being outweighed by 20lbs when you're 150 than when you're 220+. Relativity. Khan was fighting a naturally bigger, stronger guy who _was_ 20lbs heavier on fight night, if you'd ever boxed you would understand what a huge disadvantage that was for him. To say Canelo won the fight simply because he was 'the better boxer' is incredibly ignorant.


No he wasn't, not at all. He didn't impose his physicality either, are you sure you watched the fight or did you just hear someone say Canelo wore him down with body shots? The body work Canelo was landing come from distance, he didn't get inside and rough him up. He was throwing a long right hook to the body regularly which caused the bruising on Khan's ribs and is what ultimately made him bite so hard on the feint.

Canelo pinned Lopez against the ropes and destroyed him with ridiculous combinations :lol: what a stupid comparison. Canelo barely threw more than two punches at a time against Khan and the vast majority come from the center of the ring, Khan didn#'t get trapped on the ropes.

To say anything other than Canelo won because he was the better boxer is what's ignorant. He was a better box before they fought and he proved it when he KO'd him like that. Patiently setting up your KO punch with shots that move your opponent in the right direction and feints that lower his hands = boxing skill.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Because punch stats are complete bullshit. You don't know this by now?
> 
> Dude, most of us have a lot of respect for the things Canelo does well, (especially his defensive head movement) but he also has massive flaws, and your blind nut-licking is so over the top, it's making it hard not to hate the guy.


Go home cable you're drunk


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well that's fucking stupid.





Cableaddict said:


> No, it's extremely accurate.


Well in that case what the fuck more could Canelo have done to impress you?


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> If thats true how did he end up with the higher connect percentage and higher output? Canelos not incredibly active but he's never out of position and his punch placement is magnificent. He also throws combinations punches with more accuracy and power than probably anyone in boxing right now.


Accuracy,thats the thing with Alvarez. Khan was probably in front when it ended but that didn't matter. Canelo and his camp know their stuff,they probably expected to be behind. Khan puts a lot of work in early,flits around the ring throwing fast punches. And he tires. He did it against Garcia and he got knocked out. I know it was early but he'd probably slowed down and he hung his chin out for a counter after throwing a fast combination. One punch was all Canelo needed. This has happened with Khan in numerous fights. Winning and losing. He doesn't take a punch as well as some,he tires and makes that one mistake that finishes him. This hasn't changed one iota from Roach to Hunter,he's the same guy. Ive always said it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxfan said:


> Accuracy,thats the thing with Alvarez. Khan was probably in front when it ended but that didn't matter. Canelo and his camp know their stuff,they probably expected to be behind. Khan puts a lot of work in early,flits around the ring throwing fast punches. And he tires. He did it against Garcia and he got knocked out. I know it was early but he'd probably slowed down and he hung his chin out for a counter after throwing a fast combination. One punch was all Canelo needed. This has happened with Khan in numerous fights. Winning and losing. He doesn't take a punch as well as some,he tires and makes that one mistake that finishes him. This hasn't changed one iota from Roach to Hunter,he's the same guy. Ive always said it.


Me too. I actually think Hunter slowing him down hurt him. At least with Roach he tried to create a Manny clone that was somewhat successful


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oli said:


> Well in that case what the fuck more could Canelo have done to impress you?


He could have not taken the fight.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Me too. I actually think Hunter slowing him down hurt him. At least with Roach he tried to create a Manny clone that was somewhat successful


Agreed. I think he's definatly worse off under Hunter. And less exciting.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

It shouldn't of been made. People seem to be congratulating the decision to take the fight as smart - given that he got a good payday.

In 25-30 years time he would happily give up that pay pay to undo the damage to his body


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> It shouldn't of been made. People seem to be congratulating the decision to take the fight as smart - given that he got a good payday.
> 
> In 25-30 years time he would happily give up that pay pay to undo the damage to his body


It's wars that tend to be the most brain damaging.
Khan went down from 1 shot, his head bouncing off the canvas is worrying though

But other than that he didn't get a lot of damage in that fight except for a bruised rib.

The Maidana fight was in all likelyhood the more damaging one


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I agree with @dyna.

His wars against Maidana, Garcia and a juiced-up Peterson, each on their own, were more damaging than what Canelo did. It's hard to say for definite, of course. But those were sustained beatings that he endured. The Canelo fight was relatively easy-going other than the KO and tough body shots.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> It's wars that tend to be the most brain damaging.
> Khan went down from 1 shot, his head bouncing off the canvas is worrying though
> 
> But other than that he didn't get a lot of damage in that fight except for a bruised rib.
> ...


Those type of fights are damaging but it is nothing in comparison to KO like that. There is a lot of medical articles on the subject - any incident which causes loss of consciousness is very serious. The longer unconscious, the more serious. That was not just a knockdown, or a normal KO, he was out for quite a while. There is no 'fully healed' from something like that. He can never again be the fighter he was when he got in the ring that night - the same goes for Manny Pacquaio - that was a long long knockout


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

If this was football - in this point in his career they would be suggesting he retire with this number of concussions


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Still reckon he beats lot of good fighters, reckon he would beat Terrance Crawford, who seems to be the next big thing


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Uncle Al should give Amir two options for his next bout, fight Spence and get clapped or fight Brook and get clapped. The clapping choice is yours.


----------

